# Tokay Gecko Urgently Needing New Home



## TheAnimalLovers (May 18, 2011)

Female Tokay Gecko, approx 8 months old, not tame, not a hands on gecko more to watch but a nice looking gecko, nice markings & colours. Comes with 3ft tank with proper reptile lid, basking bulb, heat mat, background & plants, hide. Must go to someone with experience of keeping this kind of gecko. A set donation is required which is £40.

Collection only from Neston CH64 area, Cheshire.

(the picture is of our other tokay to give you idea what they are like)

Thanks TheAnimalSanctuary


----------

